# Classic Speaker Thread



## mikeb

What genuine classic speakers does everyone have sitting around or still using? I am sure other members have more classic speakers but mine are a pair of Polk LS90's from the early to mid 90's. http://www.polkaudio.com/homeaudio/products/ls90/ I do have a friend that hs a pair of JBL Centurys that he purchased new in the 70's and still uses them daily in his two channel setup.

Mike


----------



## jackfish

I have five pairs of New Large Advents, including a pair of utilities I bought in 1980.


----------



## mikeb

Wow Jay :hail: that is awesome. I had a friend that had a pair in the seventies that we party'd to almost nightly. One of the all time classics.:bigsmile: 

http://www.epinions.com/content_276686212740#


----------



## Guest

I have been using a pair of Polk Audio RTA-12Cs since 1986 driven by a CARVER m1.5t amp that I got the same year.


----------



## mikeb

YES! another Polkie :bigsmile: Great Speakers and a very nice setup garcianc2003. Can't beat the service you have gotten out of the Carver also.


----------



## brucek

Back in 1974 I bought a set of JBL L-36's that I'm still using today on my second system as mains.

When I bought them they cost ~$500, which was a lot of money at the time.

They're only about 33 years old, hardly broken in. 

Over the years I had the woofer drivers reconed because of foam rot. 
I also had to replace the tweeters after one burnt out. 
I replaced them with a fairly nice set of Vifas that matched fairly well.

I replace all the capacitors in the crossovers when they started to leak. 
I also changed the internal wiring and soldered all the driver connectors which were using tabs. 
I also replaced the poor push-pin connectors on the rear with some nice banana type binding posts.

They still sound good to me.....

Here's a couple pictures of them. One with the grills on and one with the grills off. Note that the crossovers are adjustable from the front panel. 


















brucek


----------



## regnad

im running a pair of Advent Heritage towers in the front and a pair of Laureattes<--?? in the back...looking for another pair to build the center and sides! As far as 2 channel goes, im running a pair of Sony ss-tl4 transmision line towers, anyone with info on these PLEASE LET ME KNOW!
regnad


----------



## Guest

That really takes me back to the days when 12" was a small woofer! Cool
http://www.hometheaterinsider.net


----------



## knasty

Still using a pair of Altec Lansing A7-500W Voice of the Theater.


----------



## nova

I have a pr. of Bose 601's that I bought in the early 80's. I loaned them to a friend about 10 years ago,....not sure if they still work or not. All my other old stuff is long gone. Everything else I have is only 3 - 5 yrs old.


----------



## Ricci

I'm using 2 pairs of Klipsch Epic CF-4's and a KV-4 center for my theater.They're all circa 1995. I just picked up the 2nd pair for $550:holycow: from a high end audio retailer after someone traded them in on RF-83's. Drove 2.5hrs to get them after work on a Wed. Only thing wrong with them was 2 light scratches on 1 cabinet.Got the KV-4 off of Ebay for $200 delivered.

I think that some of these "outdated" old speakers are some of the best. 

My Gran"pappy used to have the voice of the theater Altec's. Unfortunately he got rid of them:sad2:.


----------



## nitrox1

I have a pair of old advent large loudspeakers with the rounded front, a pair of 80's ego loudspeakers and a pair of yamaha ns-15. I'm going to re foam the advents and use them as rear's in my set up


----------



## tc-60guy

greetings, I have an old pair of EPI TE-100s with crumbled surrounds sitting around. I may put them back in service via Human Speakers replacement drivers.


----------



## Guest

I have a pair of Infinity kappa 9's. They sound great but prefer a lot of power to drive decently.


----------



## rcarlton

I am running Klipsch K-horns with LaScala's in the rear. Upstairs I have Cornwall I's. Not being used right now are some Bubinga Heresy I's and II's.


----------



## goatfarm

I'm still using a pair of Large Advents, walnut veneer, beveled front, that I bought new at Pacific Stereo in San Francisco in 1972. I had to replace one tweeter in 1977 thanks to a big Sansui receiver, and I've refoamed the woofers twice. Probably need re-capped now, but they still sound really nice. Also a pair of EPI 100s and a pair of AR-7s.

Greg


----------



## Guest

I'm a huge fan of ADS speakers. Current inventory includes L1290's as my main theater spkrs, L780/2's as my rear channels, L570 as my center channel. I also use a pair of L500's in my workshop system, and have a pair of early L810's currently sitting idle. I still thing ADS had some of the best sounding, least fatiguing speakers I know, and I think that they serve more types of music than many others....i.e. they're not _rock speakers, nor jazz speakers, nor classcal speakers, but they serve all those genres very favorably._


----------



## trekguy

*ADS--- L 1290/2* mains, *HT 400 *center, *L400* surrounds or sometimes L1290/2 mains, HT 400 center , L 1290/s side surrounds and *L 690 *rear surrounds. I really like the sound of the full range towers for surrounds, but it doesn't really fit the room layout. 

The 1290s are 3 way towers with a pair of 8" woofers, a 2" dome mid and a 3/4" dome tweeter-flat from 45 Hz to beyond 25 k Hz (if that last has any meaning with CDs and DVDs and my 15+ k HZ ears).
The L400s are small two sealed two ways with a 1" dome tweeter. The HT 400 is a m-t-m layout with 5.25" mids and a 1" dome tweeter. It is a later model tweeter (not fabric) and does not have quite the same voicing as the other models. The 690 is a small tower with a look as the 1290 but with smaller steel basket woofers, no mid, and a 1" tweeter.

*JBL 100s (Century)*, with all of the foam long ago rotted out of the grills, in the living room for two channel. 

The only "modern" speaker is my *Rythmik 12 sealed servo sub*.


----------



## audiomaster

I have a pair of JBL 4312s, a pair of JBL 4313s and a pair of Dynaco A25s! Is that "retro" enough? Sorry, but I had to sell the pair of Altec 604e when I got married as there was not room for them (12 cu ft cabinets) and the wife! I do miss playing the 1812 overature on them on New years Eve for the neighbors though!


----------



## bac4822

Bought a pair of walnut New Large Advents in 1979, sold them to a friend in 1990 and bought them back from him a couple years ago. Had woofers refoamed and they're still going strong as front speakers in a surround system. Friend threw in a pair of Baby Advents I'm using as the rear surrounds.


----------



## bobgpsr

I'm using a pair of 3 way rear ported Wharfedale 312's that date from around 1984 downstairs. Sized at 14½" x 11¾" x 31". Butyl rubber for the surrounds of the 12" woofer and 8" midrange has held up very well over the years. I (well my son) did blow a tweeter in one so I had to replace them. This was not easy since the speaker overall is rated at around 97 dB SPL efficiency and 120 dB SPL max. I ended up using some small phenolic diaphram Eminence APT-50 horns which work well with my old ears.


----------



## Exocer

Heres my pair of Technics 4-way towers










They're way way older than I (I am 22), but boy do they provide tons of output! Rated at around 93-94db/watt/meter with output down to around 40hz.


----------



## gsmollin

I have a pair of Advent loudspeakers from 1972, there only was one size then. I had to replace the red dome tweeters with black dome tweeters around 1984. The woofers have been re-surrounded a couple of times. They still sound great.


----------



## conchyjoe7

My current speakers for my front mains are quite old: Aerial Acoustics 10Ts. However, I've had the good fortune to own some really good classic speakers in the past. A pair of Vandersteen 2ci's which are probably still (in their new iteration) best bang for the buck. I owned a pair of Dahlquist DQ10s with subs and electronic external crossovers. I've owned DCM Time Windows that were also amazing (tranmission line loaded bass). Another pair I had the good fortune to own and love were KEF 104.2s...incredible at the time. I've also owned a pair of Mirage M3si's that were great! I also had and loved a pair of old Quad ESL63s that were unlike anything in terms of reality that I've owned before or since...having said that: My current Aerials are extremely hard to beat as an overall speaker and were Stereophile's co-speaker of the year in 1996. Michael Kelly's newer design, the Aerial 20T (>25k a pair), was Stereophile's 2004 speaker of the year. Think I've owned too many speakers?! I dunno; maybe! Next, I want a pair of Wilson Watt Puppies...then I'll be done!
Cheers...
Konky.


----------



## Guest

MY old system is a Dynaco AF6 tuner which I built as a kit in 1971. A Hafler 101 pre amp a PS-1 amp and a pair of Qysonic arrays I got in 1978. The speakers are still good today. They did not use foam surrounds.

I recently set up my second system. JBL 36'd and yes reconed. Hafler IRIS tuner and Preamp, Dynaco 400 amp. Then on the side a Trivista tube DAC for digital music. The JBL's are bright at the top and in a 10 by 10 room the bass at 200 HZ is quite peaked. Don't really need all the power of the Dynaco since the JBL's seem pretty efficient. At 5 Watts per channel I get 95 db. Also have a Dynaco PAS 3X stock a modified one and a Dynaco 120.

Yes my login is 
Dynaco Mark:huh:


----------



## Guest

I have Klipsch Cornwall IIs from 1985 with a homade Vertical Cornwall serving as center channel.


----------



## Ron Temple

Polk SDA 1Cs with upgraded tweets driven by a Luxman M-117 as HT mains and 2 channel, for surrounds I'm using SDA-CRS+ driven by a Carver TFM 35. I'm making do with a Polk CS400i center. A pretty decent match, though not perfect. Speakers came off the line in 1988, but I found them in the last 2 years.


----------



## shoester5

I own a pair of Polk SRS SDA 2.3TL’s from 1991. I’m the third owner and when I got them last year, I replaced all the drivers and rebuilt the crossovers w/Soniccraft caps and mills resistors. I’m running them in a biamp configuration with a Carver TFM-35X handling the lower end and a Carver TFM-15CB for the upper frequencies.

I’m also using a pair of Polk SDA 2B’s (1989) driven by an Adcom GFA-555 for the rears and a single Polk M5jr (1985) driven by another Carver TFM-15CB bridged for the center channel. Both the SDA 2B’s and the M5jr have been updated with new drivers and rebuilt crossovers.


----------



## Ron Temple

Nice rig, Eric :bigsmile:

I picked up a pair of 2bs a couple of weeks ago for $100 and put them in surround duty after a weekend of A/B testing with the 1Cs. I'll do the crossovers and tweeters later, but they are extremely close to the 1Cs even stock (tweeter has to go though). The M5jrs were modded with half a CRS+ crossover to timbre match the 1Cs already.

All that said...go vintage or go home :joke:


----------



## shoester5

Ron Temple said:


> Nice rig, Eric :bigsmile:
> 
> I picked up a pair of 2bs a couple of weeks ago for $100 and put them in surround duty after a weekend of A/B testing with the 1Cs. I'll do the crossovers and tweeters later, but they are extremely close to the 1Cs even stock (tweeter has to go though). The M5jrs were modded with half a CRS+ crossover to timbre match the 1Cs already.
> 
> All that said...go vintage or go home :joke:



Hi Ron, All my speakers have been updated with the RDO198-1 tweeters and the crossovers rebuilt accordingly to timbre match. The sound is fantastic.

Great buy on the 2B's, they should be a great compliment to the 1C's. Are you running with the interconnect cable on the 2B's in the rear? I tried it both ways and prefer the 2B's in the rear without it.

Eric


----------



## Ron Temple

shoester5 said:


> Hi Ron, All my speakers have been updated with the RDO198-1 tweeters and the crossovers rebuilt accordingly to timbre match. The sound is fantastic.
> 
> Great buy on the 2B's, they should be a great compliment to the 1C's. Are you running with the interconnect cable on the 2B's in the rear? I tried it both ways and prefer the 2B's in the rear without it.
> 
> Eric


I've tried it both ways and in my room using the IC works. There's not a huge difference between the CRS+ and 2Bs as surrounds except in the bass. As you know, running them full range gets you an awesome floor from the back. I'm using a TFM35 to power them...great amps.


----------



## shoester5

Ron Temple said:


> I've tried it both ways and in my room using the IC works. There's not a huge difference between the CRS+ and 2Bs as surrounds except in the bass. As you know, running them full range gets you an awesome floor from the back. I'm using a TFM35 to power them...great amps.


I originally was using a TFM-15CB for the 2B's but quickly realized that it wasn't enough power so, I have to use the Adcom GFA-555 until I can get another TFM-35 or maybe a TFM-55. I love Carver.:bigsmile:

Maybe, I should dig my IC out and try it again (it's been a year since I tried it). 


Eric


----------



## superchad

How about DCM Time windows or my old Teledyne Accoustic Research AR-9 towers...great speakers still today, they were $1600 back in early 80's which was serious cash back then. Honestly I think they still beat many speakers under $3000.


----------



## shoester5

superchad said:


> How about DCM Time windows or my old Teledyne Accoustic Research AR-9 towers...great speakers still today, they were $1600 back in early 80's which was serious cash back then. Honestly I think they still beat many speakers under $3000.


The AR-9's are a fantastic speaker, one that I wish I owned. I also have spent sometime with the original DCM Time windows and the TimeFrames (TF600). Both are excellent speakers, very open and wide soundstage. I prefer the older speakers. I would rather search and find older speakers and rebuild them then spending a lot of dough on new speakers that are just average. Like the old saying goes...they don't make 'em like they use to.


Eric


----------



## Ron Temple

shoester5 said:


> I originally was using a TFM-15CB for the 2B's but quickly realized that it wasn't enough power so, I have to use the Adcom GFA-555 until I can get another TFM-35 or maybe a TFM-55. I love Carver.:bigsmile:
> 
> Maybe, I should dig my IC out and try it again (it's been a year since I tried it).
> 
> 
> Eric


I had a problem running a GFA555 on my surrounds with the Carver on the fronts...just too big a difference on the top end. I ended up passing on the Adcom and picking up a Luxman M-117. Kind of a mix between the 2 amps. A little more punch and bass than the Carver, but still nicely laid back. Ended up running the M-117 on the fronts and TFM in the back...might switch back again though. A TFM45 or 55 on your 2.3TLs would make them smile. 

I think we ought to take this Polk/gear dialog over to the Polk thread if you want to continue :yes:


----------



## superchad

You can get AR-9 speakers in sometimes great shape for around $600.....my pair rates 9/10 in looks but you almost have to say 7 just for age and shipping is a huge issue at over 300lbs makes them a harder sell so local sale allthough harder to find is ideal. These AR-9'S (if you have power) will hold their own against many MANY modern models. Some mistake the other AR-9 but this is the Teledyne with dual 12in woofers. They can be placed surprisingly close to walls and as noted earlier if you have over 300 clean watts they jam all day long!


----------



## DougMac

I still have a pair of Infinity Qe's (with the famous EMIT tweeter) that still sound remarkably good.

Doug


----------



## bone215

JBL 4412A's.


----------



## drumdude

I have a pair of Large Advents. Crossed over to an IB sub @ 80 hz. It really gives the Advents more headroom.


----------



## jbcrete2

My Uncle was an Audiophile and when he died I got his Infinity Reference Standard 2.5 speakers. They were made in 1979 and discontinued in 1982. Both speakers have Watkins 12" woofers and EMIM tweeters. A few years ago I had the woofers replaced with original Watkins woofers at a local speaker shop in Garden Grove California by the name of Orange County Speaker. The original retail price was $2300.00 per speaker from Infinity in Chatsworth, California. They sound every bit a good as anything I've heard anywhere. I'm a happy man.


----------



## Natas

I am running an all Klipsch set up from the early 90's.....

Forte II's
KG 1.2's
KG 1's
SW 12

Each set of speakers has consecutive serial numbers and all original paper work. I picked up the whole set for $350 and all are in excellent condtion! A friend of mine has some Dahlquist DQ-10's that sound killer too!!


----------



## Guest

I have a pair of AR3a's which I've modded with modern tweeters and midranges from Seas. Great sound. Suprised no one else previous has mentioned these gems from the golden era of AS development. Guess not many AR fans lurk here.


----------



## AustinfromHouston

I used to have a pair of old Technics speakers similar to this set. Not exactly sure what model they were, but they sounded really good. By the looks of these, the ones I had were older (I'm thinking mid-late 70's).


----------



## Viggen

I have 2 sets of the infinity kappa 8.1 vII's & I am looking for a set of 5.1vII's that I can use for a center channel. Definantly suck up the power.... 

Also have a set of BIC Venturi's


----------



## kentowl

Tough to admit my "old stuff" may now be "classic" - dates me too!. For what it's worth I have two 1970s Large Advents (with restored surrounds) built into a granite fireplace surround - unfortunately that doesn't show off their beautiful woodwork. :no: One of my two 1981 KEF 103.2 Monitors is also doing temporary duty as a rear channel, until I install ceiling surrounds and smaller 7.1 rear channels. But even 30 years can't make my basement system Radio Shack Realist speakers "classics"; however I can hear them over my power tools.:T


----------



## lcaillo

I still have a pair of the original Thiel 04, the ones with the passive radiator, not the later ported version 04a. They date back to about 1980. I can recall selling those Advents by the truckload, packaged with a Yamaha reciever and a bIC OR B&O turntable.


----------



## Jason1976

:coocoo:I have many classic pair's of speakers. I have two sets of advent speakers. a pair of realistic optimus T 200's that can be found in here on page 18 http://www.radioshackcatalogs.com/catalogs/1979/ they were 259 dollars each back in 1979. I bought my pair at a thrift store and had to refoam them. 8 dollars for the pair. they cost more then the mach one speakers. I have a pair of optimus Mach Two speakers from radio shack. they were my mom's until she upgraded. ( I have a pair of Pioneer cs-903's they blow away the optimus mach two speakers. they are 4 way with 5 drivers. two ribbon tweeters each a horn tweeter, 15" woofer. I see two sets of these on ebay right now. I bought the hole pioneer stereo with the 12 band per channel EQ, speakers, two sound prossesors and receiver all for 15 dollars at a yard sale.) (two pair of ADS L620 bought at a thrift store for 15 dollars a pair.) (a pair of pioner HPM-40 bought for 9 dollars at thift store. mint. even the bottoms looked new. One of the dust caps was dented but i used the sweeper to pop it out and you couldnt even tell it was dented. ) the pioneer cs-903 speakers blow away the pioneer HPM-40 speakers. I had two pair of AR model 8 speakers with 10" woofers I refoamed them and sold them on ebay. they sounded good but i heard better. I didn't care for the sound. I have a pair of Harmon Kardon speakers that are two way the woofer surrounds are like rubber coated fabric in an orange ish color. I can't remember the model number off the top of my head. I need to look at them again. they are 4 ohm speakers. they are very close to mint. I have some other smaller realistic speakers also. the misses is starting to give me evil looks again. I will have to look at what I have and sell some of the stuff off before she devorices me. I also have a set of infinity SM-152 speakers. the pioneer cs-903 speakers also blow away the infinity sm-152 speakers. I'm :coocoo: for speakers. I also have some nice receivers and amps, sansui, pioneer and others that i picked up dirt cheap.


----------



## Glenee

JBL L100 were my first really good set of speakers


----------



## Leesa

Hi,

I bought my first pair of speakers from Gemco store, a pair of Sonic 110's for a total of $148.12. I no longer have the speakers, but I still have the receipt.  They had good sound compared to what I was listening to before that - my old record player in a case.

We have my husband's pair of JCPenny two-way cabinet speakers, which I recently (and finally) hooked up to my 1981 purchased JVC receiver to get better sound while watching DVD's on the fairly recent Sanyo analog CRT TV. Not a good TV, but we couldn't afford anything better at the time. 

Recently we were given a pair of Pioneer CS-G301WA 11 120watt speakers which I need to replace the surrounds in. That is why I am here, and will need to post another thread about troubleshooting these speakers from the 80's, early 90's. 

Leesa


----------



## selden

I'm still using a pair of Klipsch KG2WO bookshelf speakers, now in the bedroom. They were my first reasonably good speakers (purchased in the early '90s), and are still doing fine. I upgraded to a pair of Advent Heritage tower speakers a few years later. They're now acting as surrounds. A pair of NHT 2.9 speakers are the fronts, which were installed as part of a major audio upgrade in 2000 or so.


----------



## gmjunkyard

Hello to all,
I am new to this site and I need advice and info if anyone has it. Years ago when I worked for Circuit City during its' hayday (mid 80's - early 90's) the factory reps would come around at the Holidays and offer the sales crew incentives for selling their products. I fell in love with the DCM Time Frames and purchased two pair of TF-600's (through the factory incentive program) which I currently own. I knew they also made a TF-1000 but didn't consider it at the time since I didn't have the room or the power necessary to drive them accurately. I vaguely remember the DCM rep saying something about a monster they were going to create in the Time Frame line but I never heard anything else about them nor did I ever see any evidence that they existed. That is until last week. A good friend sent me a link to a craig's list posting of a pair of (what I thought was a typo) DCM Time Frame 2000's. After I realized and verified what they were I jumped on them. I now own these monolithic beasts which were in pristine condition thanks to an avid audiophile. I know very little about these monsters and I want to know the full back story as well as the specifications. I own a Harmon Kardon Home Theater receiver with 45 watts per and it does a decent job at driving them at low levels. I would never crank them up with this receiver for fear of clipping so I need some advice on what kind of power amp to buy in order to hear these things at their full potential. Surely someone out there knows about these speakers. All I do know is a fellow by the name of Steve Eberbach is key to their creation. I also see he is a member of this site. I do not wish to disturb him so if anyone knows him or converses with him on a regular basis please mention to him that I am desperately curious for any and all information he could be so gracious as to provide. For right now I am content to rent a copy of 2001 A Space Odyssey and let the monkeys dance around them. I welcome any and all advice from you guys and girls who know a lot more about this than I. Thank You all in advance.
MM
Thank You all in advance for your help. 
Sincerely, M. Myrick


----------



## gmjunkyard

Anyone out there?


----------



## yourgrandma

AustinfromHouston said:


> I used to have a pair of old Technics speakers similar to this set. Not exactly sure what model they were, but they sounded really good. By the looks of these, the ones I had were older (I'm thinking mid-late 70's).


The speakers in that pic are the SB CR77. Yes, I still remember the model number of the first pair of speakers I ever bought. I was 12 I think. They were $75 each and at that price were a bargain. I think I got a hundred for the pair when I sold them after beating them up for a number of years.

When I was that age, I would have given anything for my dad's DLK 3 1/2's. All the kids would have been so jealous of me for having speakers that were a foot taller than they were.


----------



## akafred

i have 4 Yamaha ns-1000 monitor's that i use on my system, got them 2 18' subs and kenwood amp for 200$


----------



## 80'sMan

Hello;

This being my first post, I thought I'd share my oldie speakers. While they have taken a back seat to my new Axiom home theater system. They all work just fine. I still really enjoy listening to an old album on the turntable, the Yamaha receiver set to pure direct, and the music produced in beutiful old school 2-channel stereo through the dBPlus 990's. I bought them around 1988.

Here are my dBPLUS 990 towers, KOSS M65-PLUS mini speakers and MERAK MS12 12" subwoofer. All pre-'90 stuff . . .


----------



## Jon Liu

Welcome Bob! The nice thing with speakers is if you find a set of speakers, they can last you decades!


----------



## mjcmt

jackfish said:


> I have five pairs of New Large Advents, including a pair of utilities I bought in 1980.


I looked at you photo and saw you double advents. I had them too in the early '70's. Cool!


----------



## mjcmt

mikeb said:


> What genuine classic speakers does everyone have sitting around or still using?


I have had '71 Double Advents, '76 Dynaco A25xl, '85 Polk RTA 11T, 4 '86 JBL 4312 (shouldn't have sold 'em). I now have '66 KLH Model 15's in garage, '78 Altec Model 15's in our 'rustic room', and newly acquired '55 Heathkit SS-1 (mono) to use as a center channel w/ the Altecs.


----------



## tcarcio

I am useing a pair of B+W 801 series 80 from 1980 and they are still going strong.


----------



## mjcmt

tcarcio said:


> I am useing a pair of B+W 801 series 80 from 1980 and they are still going strong.


Very nice. I like all the older B&W 801 series that had the octagon shape. The first speaker I heard that portrait a convincing real 3d soundstage were these early 801n B&Ws playing the 1977 'Jazz at the Pawnshop' LP.


----------



## reed.hannebaum

I have a pair of New Large Advents that I bought in the seventies. I had the woofers re-foamed a few years ago. I drive them with an old Carver TFM-35, and they still sound great! Also own a pair of Boston Acoustic A40 and a pair of Polk Monitor 5jr's from the early '80s.


----------



## tcarcio

mjcmt said:


> Very nice. I like all the older B&W 801 series that had the octagon shape. The first speaker I heard that portrait a convincing real 3d soundstage were these early 801n B&Ws playing the 1977 'Jazz at the Pawnshop' LP.


Thanks, I have to agree with likeing the older B+W's better. At least better then the ones they sell at Best Buy. I would love to hear some diamond series B+W's but they are out of my budget anyway so I don't want to torture myself.


----------



## BrianAbington

Tempest Lab Series 3E I think they are from the mid 70's from what I can find. 

Sound amazing with both music and movies. 

My late fall project is turning those horrid sounding MF Electronics speakers I am using as stands into mid bass enclosures.


----------



## mjcmt

brianabington,
What is going on with that turntable parially showing in your speaker photo. Don't know what brand it is, but it looks like its missing a belt.


----------



## tesseract

mjcmt said:


> brianabington,
> What is going on with that turntable parially showing in your speaker photo. Don't know what brand it is, but it looks like its missing a belt.


I was wondering the same thing...


----------



## marlin1881

I'm building my first HT, and I google-found this forum. Looks like there is a LOT of good information here, and I've estimated I have 2.5 years of non-stop reading to do... :blink:

I have an original set of DCM TIme Window speakers (S/N 16365) and the stage presence they provide is really quite enjoyable. I have to say that I am a mid-range audiophile, as I appreciate good music/theater and am now just getting to know why and how to build it into a HT.

I'll be using the DCM TWs as my main front speakers and I have a Harms Lab center channel. These speakers have been with me for over 10 years now, and I really enjoy them.

So, on to building my HT and designing the projector and hand-built screen, along with proper placement of a 5.1 system.

Great forum! I'll be contributing where I can.


----------



## nitrox1

One thing I would recommend is to use an acoustically transparent screen material and to acoustically treat the room. Both of these can add dramatically to the pleasure of the viewing and listening experience.


----------



## JoeESP9

BrianAbington said:


> Tempest Lab Series 3E I think they are from the mid 70's from what I can find.
> 
> Sound amazing with both music and movies.
> 
> My late fall project is turning those horrid sounding MF Electronics speakers I am using as stands into mid bass enclosures.


What's with the belt-less TT?


----------



## AudiocRaver

JoeESP9 said:


> What's with the belt-less TT?


Wow, you guys don't miss a thing. Good eye.


----------



## loweflye

ESS AMT monitors...picked them up today....they need surrounds ..anyone know how diffacult that is to do?


----------



## tesseract

loweflye said:


> ESS AMT monitors...picked them up today....they need surrounds ..anyone know how diffacult that is to do?


I've never done it, but it looks fairly easy to do if you are somewhat handy. There are tons of kits out there, so I'd do a little research before buying one. If you are hesitant to do this, there are shops that will remove and replace the surround for you.

Here are replacement speakers, dunno if they match yours:

http://www.parts-express.com/term/e...ent?srch=ESS+AMT+monitor+surround+replacement


----------



## cavchameleon

This thread could bring up a lot of memories. I did get rid of some Advent Legacy's some time ago (my first 'real' speakers . I have a pair of B&W DM220's from the 80's in the garage just sitting there, still in great condition in the boxes - have to decide what do to with them...


----------



## mtrunz

I have a few pair of ESS speakers from the early to mid 80's. My mains are the once flagship AMT-1D. I have 2 pair of PS-820's (one pair for my front upper and one for my rear surrounds). I used to be a distributor in the 80's and kept these as well as one pair of PS-620's which are currently out of service. I plan to overhaul the AMT-1D's and 820's with all new drivers, crossovers, passive radiators and Heil diaphragms with genuine ESS parts. This will complete my soon to be built home theater that will include an as yet to be determined model SVS sub to complement this stellar ESS arrangement.


----------



## loweflye

mtrunz said:


> I have a few pair of ESS speakers from the early to mid 80's. My mains are the once flagship AMT-1D. I have 2 pair of PS-820's (one pair for my front upper and one for my rear surrounds). I used to be a distributor in the 80's and kept these as well as one pair of PS-620's which are currently out of service. I plan to overhaul the AMT-1D's and 820's with all new drivers, crossovers, passive radiators and Heil diaphragms with genuine ESS parts. This will complete my soon to be built home theater that will include an as yet to be determined model SVS sub to complement this stellar ESS arrangement.


Your using the big ess for mains .I could do that..just dont know if they can bring myself to move my kfs 10.5's and what would i use for rears and surrounds...hmmmm...I need more speakers. any suggestions? how would the ess compare to my darling klipsch? ...gotta go to ebay:spend:


----------



## mtrunz

loweflye said:


> Your using the big ess for mains .I could do that..just dont know if they can bring myself to move my kfs 10.5's and what would i use for rears and surrounds...hmmmm...I need more speakers. any suggestions? how would the ess compare to my darling klipsch? ...gotta go to ebay:spend:


Can't say that I have had the pleasure of hearing your Klipsch's but I can tell you that the Heil transformer is almost second to none for mid range and high frequency transparency and clarity. Such a realistic, open sound that fills a room with crisp, clean mids and highs. I thought about replacing them with all new speakers but I'll never equal them without needing a massive budget. Much cheaper for me to replace all components and keep them another 25 years. It's a no-brainer when they sound that good.


----------



## pharoah

only speakers i have currently that may qualify.is my infinity rs 6 kappas.they are defo some awesome speakers.id like to have the rs 9's but those need an insane amp to drive em proper.


----------



## Sancho Panza

Only modern speakers are Center & Sub (will have to remedy that, wont we?)


----------



## Big Dave

I am another AR9 owner. They just sound too good to get rid of, even though they are not a wife endorsed product haha (huge). I have done the surrounds on the 4 12"drivers but i need to do the 8" drivers now. I was toying with the idea of putting in a nice set of Dynaudio drivers to replace the 8s. The thing about these speakers they make great recordings sound fantastic but they will slaughter a bad recording. They wont make a bad recording sound better , just show off it's downfalls.


----------



## LMN8R

Using a set of Genesis Physics model 10 for my mains. 30+ years old, have new crossover caps and woofer replacements from Huw at Human Speakers that worked for Genesis back in the day. He bought their equipment when they went belly up and still makes replacement parts for Genesis and EPI speakers.


----------



## marlin1881

It was interesting going through the A/V tune-up BD from Disney WOW. The DCM TimeWindow speakers really do sound good. I wished that the BD would have the frequency listed when its running a speaker through the 20Hz - 20kHz test. I find the DCMs working well, even on the bass frequencies, with dual tweeters and dual 6" drivers.

My new HT room is defintely a keeper. And, the DCMs have again earned their right to be the main speakers.


----------



## gib48189

I have owned DCM TimeWindows for more than 30 years. Quite honestly, I've really never thought of selling them, they still have a sound and stage that I just never got tired of.

These are a very early pair, I was fortunate enough to meet Steve Eberbach, the creator and designer at DCM, about 8 months ago. What a treat, When I mentioned that the serial numbers on my TW's were around 650, he told me that those were very early, probably built in his basement or one of the few small shops they were running at the time. He was inspecting and tuning all of the units at that time, nice to know that what I am listening to was tweaked by him. As I was living and working in Ann Arbor in the 70's, we had many acquaintances and friends in common, was a great visit. 

I met Steve where a number of the TimeWindow SurroundScapes were being refurbished, luckily I bought a pair of those, now using them in my HT. Again, he was working with a fellow who found a lot of 36 units or so, they were putting together sets from the working units.

Anyway, as I said, for me, TimeWindows are still my favorite speakers!!


----------



## NBPk402

Well I guess my current setup is all classic speakers...
Klipsch La Scalas vintage late 1970s
Klipsch Heresy Industrial HIPs
Klipsch Professional KP 3002
DCM TF700


----------

